# Electronic / electrical shops - Valencia



## EdwinV (Jan 30, 2011)

Can anybody recommend a shop in the Valencia area for electronic / electrical equipment. More specifically somewhere that sells resistors, capacitors, cables, connectors and the like. Something similar to Maplin in the UK.

I can order online via RS, but most of the time I don't have the time to wait for next day delivery!

Thanks


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry. I dont know of anywhere, but I dont htink you will find a mpalins sort in Valencia. YOu may have to find a pokey street shop that sells electronic compenents. I know of one in Gandia...parkings is pain, but its the only one I know of in my area..


----------



## EdwinV (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks sat, I managed to find a company that have two shops in VLC, ideal for what I need. What is the name of the shop in Gandia? It's useful to know of more places as my work area is from Castellon to Cartagena


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Safor Componentes Electronicos S.l.
Avgda Abat Solà, 34
46702 Gandia, Spain

gandia - Google Maps


----------



## EdwinV (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks again


----------

